# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin hỏi kinh nghiệm du lịch Trung Quốc tự túc?

## Junsu

Bạn nào có *kinh nghiệm du lịch Trung Quốc tự túc* chia sẻ với mình nhé! Cám ơn nhiều!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## thietht

Mình xin tư vấn cho các bạn một số *kinh nghiệm du lịch Trung Quốc tự túc*:

*Chuẩn bị tiền*

Nên đổi trước một ít nhân dân tệ. Nếu không, bạn phải photo sẵn passport để  đổi tiền ở các ngân hàng thương mại hay ngoài quốc doanh, bởi việc mua sắm bằng tiền USD ở Trung Quốc không phổ biến, trừ những nơi chuyên bán hàng cho khách du lịch.

Những nơi này chấp nhận thanh toán bằng tất cả loại tiền của các nước.

*Chú ý tiền giả*

Nên kiểm tra kỹ khi nhận tiền thối bằng cách so sánh với đồng tiền thật mình đang có. Đặc biệt đối với các loại tiền mệnh giá lớn.

*Trả giá*

Không khác gì ở chợ Bến Thành, khi mua hàng đừng ngại trả giá. Và phải trả thật sát cũng như xem kỹ hàng trước khi mua.

Cũng có người mách rằng trả giá nào cũng “dính”.

*Ngôn ngữ*

Rất ít người, kể cả giới taxi biết nói tiếng Anh. Chuẩn bị sẵn bản đồ, địa chỉ nơi mình ở để đưa cho taxi khi lạc đường.

*Di chuyển*

Tàu điện ngầm hay tàu lửa rẻ và nhanh.

Xe đò chạy chính xác tới từng phút.

*Về thời gian:* 

Giờ của Trung Quốc sớm hơn giờ Việt Nam 1 tiếng. Bạn  nên chỉnh chỉnh thời gian  khi sang tới Trung Quốc để giờ hẹn được chính xác'

*Thủ tục xuất nhập cảnh:*
-    Ðối với các đồ vật quý giá trên 200 USD như: Camera, máy chụp ảnh loại  lớn, thì Các thành viên nên khai báo với Hải quan.
-    Ngoại tệ không mang quá 7000 USD. Nếu mang quá số quy định trên phải khai báo khi làm thủ tục hải quan
-    Khi làm thủ tục xuất nhập cảnh các thành viên phải tuân theo sự hướng dẫn của hướng dẫn viên, không gây ồn ào, mất trật tự. Các thành viên lưu ý giữ lại toàn bộ giấy tờ cần thiết trong suốt chuyến đi nhu: Hộ chiếu, thông hành…
-    Không mang theo tài liệu mật, tài liệu Quốc Gia (đặc biệt là tài liệu có đóng dấu)
-    Tại khu vực cửa khẩu không được phép chụp ảnh, quay Camera
-    Ðối với khách Việt Kiều hoặc người nước ngoài thì khi đi phải mang theo tờ khai Hải Quan đã vào Việt Nam lần 1, mang theo thị thực rời, vì khách cần nhập cảnh khi quay về Việt Nam.

*Hành Lý và trang phục*
-    Các vật dụng nhọn bằng kim loại như dao, kéo, dĩa, thìa. Tránh mua về Việt Nam những măt hàng tương tự hoặc đồ chơi bạo lực cho trẻ em.
-    Các thành viên nên mang theo quần áo, phù hợp với khí hậu tại Trung Quốc. Nhiệt độ tại Bắc Kinh và Thượng Hải.
-    Do giá tiền giặt là cao, các thành viên nên mang theo bàn là nhỏ (nếu thấy cần thiết)
-    Mang theo một số thuốc men đặc trị của riêng mình nếu bị bệnh.
-    Mang theo đồ dùng cá nhân: Thuốc men, máy cạo râu / sấy tóc, bàn chải và kem đánh răng vv…
-    Với thời tiết hiện tại, Bạn nên mang quần áo phù hợp. Bạn không nên mang giày quá cao và quá cứng để tránh đau chân do phải đi bộ.
-    Bạn mang theo máy ảnh nên chuẩn bị sẵn phim từ Việt Nam và về Việt Nam tráng, rửa sẽ rẻ và đẹp hơn.
-    Không nên mang theo nữ trang có giá trị lớn

*Mua Sắm*
-    Tỷ giá tiền tệ:  ~ 3170 VNĐ/1NDT, ~ 6.80NDT/ 1USD Khi đi mua sắm nên mang theo một máy tính nhỏ.
-    Có thể đổi nhân dân tệ (NDT) tại Việt Nam hoặc mang theo đô la Mỹ để phục vụ chi tiêu cá nhân vì Trung Quốc chỉ lưu hành NDT, việc đổi tiền tại Trung Quốc không được thuận lợi, tỉ giá thấp. 
-    Những mặt hàng mua tại nước ngoài từ 300 USD trở lên về tới của khẩu Việt Nam sẽ phải chịu thuế.
-    Hạn chế mua sắm đồ cồng kềnh.

*Ăn uống*
-    Khách ngồi ăn theo bàn thường từ 8 đến 10 khách một bàn. Tại Trung Quốc không dùng nước mắm, ớt tươi, cà phê (Bạn có thể mang theo nếu cần) . Đồ ăn nhiều dầu mỡ. Ăn sáng tự chọn hoặc ăn bàn tại khách sạn.

*Khách sạn*
-   Tại khách sạn đều có những trang thiết bị khác nhau. Khi nhận phòng Bạn lưu ý kiểm tra, thấy   hỏng hoặc thiếu phải báo ngay cho HDV biết nếu không khi trả phòng Bạn phải bồi thường cho những dồ hỏng hoặc thiếu mà Bạn không gây ra
-   Nếu Bạn sử dụng đồ ăn, thức uống trong tủ lạnh của khách sạn hoặc xem những kênh ti vi phải trả tiền thì sẽ tự thanh toán với khách sạn khi làm thủ tục trả phòng
-  Trong hành lý tư trang để tại khách sạn, Bạn lưu ý khoá hành lý cẩn thận trước khi rời khách sạn, không nên để đồ có giá trị lớn hoặc tiền bạc trong hành lý để tại khách sạn

----------


## thietht

*Về địa điểm tham quan:*

*Tử Cấm Thành*

Với tên gọi mang ý nghĩ là nhà của nhà Vua ở, được xây dựng theo kết cấu ba vòng thành, tọa lạc tại trung tâm Bắc Kinh, Tử Cấm Thành là công trình kiến trúc bằng gỗ cổ đại lớn nhất, quy mô nhất còn tồn tại đến ngày nay trên thế giới. Được xây dựng vào năm Vĩnh Lạc thứ 4 (nhà Minh), đến nay Tử Cấm Thành đã có hơn 600 năm lịch sử. Đến Bắc Kinh, ta không thể không ghé thăm Tử Cấm Thành, chiêm ngưỡng, thưởng thức và hồi tưởng một thời huy hoàng của phong kiến Trung Hoa.

_Thiên An Môn_

Thiên An Môn là quảng trường được người dân Trung Quốc xem như là trung tâm của đất nước. Đây là nơi chứng kiến và diễn ra rất nhiều sự kiện trọng đại của Trung Quốc như cuộc biểu tình tại quảng trường Thiên An Môn 1989 (còn được biết đến với tên gọi Thảm sát Quảng trường Thiên An Môn). Đến quảng trường Thiên An Môn, bạn có thể đi thăm bia kỉ niệm anh hùng Nhân dân, lăng Mao Trạch Đông, bảo tàng lịch sử quốc gia, đại lộ Trường An …

_Vạn lý trường thành_

Được xây dựng vào thời nhà Tần, từ thế kỷ 5 trước Công nguyên cho đến thế kỷ 16, bức tường thành dài nổi tiếng của Trung Quốc, Vạn lý trường thành (ý nghĩ là Thành dài vạn lý) là một công trình có thể coi là lớn nhất của loài người từng tạo ra, là một kì quan được dựng xây bằng xương máu. Vào thời điểm đó, Vạn Lý Trường Thành được xây dựng nhằm chống lại sự xâm lược của giặc ngoài. Người Trung Quốc có câu ” Bất đáo trường thành phi hảo hán”, và du khách đến Trung Quốc cũng không thể nào bỏ qua cơ hội đi thăm bức tường thành nổi tiếng này.

_Di Hòa Viên – Cung điện mùa hè_

Di Hòa Viên có lịch sử tồn tại trên 800 năm. Hai cảnh nổi bật ở Di Hòa Viên là Vạn Thọ Sơn và hồ Côn Minh. Hoa viên rộng 294 mẫu, trong đó có diện tích hồ chiếm 220 mẫu.
Vườn chia làm 3 khu vực. Khu hành chính chủ yếu là Nhân Thọ Điện – nơi Từ Hy tiếp các quan lại và giải quyết quốc sự. Khu nghỉ ngơi gồm các điện và vườn hoa. Và cuối cùng là khu phong cảnh.
Theo mỗi bước chân du khách là tiếng xào xạc của những chiếc lá khô ven đường, những đóa sen hồng rạng rỡ đang khoe mình dưới ánh nắng ban mai…, tất cả những điều ấy sẽ đưa du khách nhẹ nhàng đi vào thế giới của “khu vườn nuôi dưỡng sự ôn hòa” như tên gọi vốn có của nơi đây – Di Hoà Viên – Cung điện mùa hè.

*Sân vận động Olympic*
Được khởi công xây dựng vào năm 2001, sân vận động Olympic Bắc Kinh được người ta biết đến với cái tên sân vận động “Tổ chim” do thiết kế độc đáo của nó. Đây là một công trình lớn của Trung Quốc được xây dựng phục vụ cho Olympic với tổng diện tích sàn hơn 250000 mét vuông, và có sức chứa tới 91.000 người. Đến Bắc Kinh, du khách cũng đừng nên bỏ qua cơ hội thăm quan địa điểm này để chime ngưỡng một trong những công trình phục vụ cho Olympic Bắc Kinh lớn nhất thế giới.



Ngoài ra, để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào du lịch Trung Quốc - du lich Trung Quoc

Chúc bạn có một chuyến đi an toàn và vui vẻ!

----------


## khampha123

Chào bạn - Fiditour một trong mười công ty lữ hành hàng đầu Việt Nam xin gửi bạn thông tin tham khảo:

- Nếu bạn muốn đi du lịch tự túc Trung quốc, quan trọng nhất bạn phải biết giao tiếp bằng tiếng Trung. Đa phần người dân bên đó ít sử dụng tiếng Anh. 

- Visa: Đi Trung quốc cần phải làm visa, thủ tục gồm hình, hộ chiếu, CMND. 

- Mua sắm: lưu ý trả giá khi mua hàng và kiểm tra chất lượng. 

- Tiền tệ: Đồng tiền là nhân dân tệ, có thể đổi tại VN hoặc mang USD qua bên Trung quốc chuyển sang nhân dân tệ. 
   1USD~6,75 RMB (Nhân dân tệ);

   1USD~6,75 RMB (Nhân dân tệ);


Phương tiện: Từ Bắc Kinh đi Thượng Hải  hoặc ngược lại có tàu hoả đi rất tiện, tàu khởi hành lúc 20g30 chiều và  đến Thượng Hải lúc 10g sáng hôm sau. Hoặc bạn có thể đi bằng máy bay. 

Các địa điểm tham quan tại Bắc  Kinh: Vạn Lý Trường Thành, Tử Cấm thành, Quảng trường Thiên An Môn...  Tại Thượng Hải: tham quan Chùa Phật Ngọc, Dự Viên (còn gọi là Miếu Thành  Hoàng), Bến Thượng Hải, mua sắm tại Nam Kinh lộ. Tô Châu, Hàng Châu:  bạn có thể chọn các điểm: Hàn Sơn Tự, Sư Tử Lâm, Miếu Nhạc Phi, Trà Hoa  Viên. Thẩm Quyến có đặc khu kinh tế của Thẩm Quyến.

Mọi thủ tục hổ trợ vé máy bay, khách sạn, visa, liên hệ tại:

CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN FIDITOUR. 
ĐỊA CHỈ: 127-129 NGUYỄN HUỆ, QUẬN 1, TPHCM
Email: baophuong@fiditour.com
ĐT: 08-39141414 hoặc 0934152427.

----------


## hangnt

Muốn du lịch Trung Quốc mà không biết tiếng Trung thì sẽ khá vất vả, vì không nhiều người dân bản địa dùng tiếng Anh. Ngay cả các bảng chỉ dẫn đường phố cũng không được phiên âm (ngoại trừ Thượng Hải) nên ngôn ngữ là một trở ngại rất lớn đối với du khách.

*Du lịch theo tour*

Nếu bạn đi theo tour và có ý định tách đoàn, dưới đây là vài mẹo bỏ túi khi bạn không biết tiếng Trung:

1. Nếu đi từ khách sạn, nhất thiết phải cầm theo namecard có in địa chỉ của khách sạn. Nếu sau khi lang thang, bạn phải tập hợp tại một địa chỉ theo đoàn thì nên hỏi hướng dẫn viên cách phát âm chỗ đó, hoặc yêu cầu họ ghi lại cho bạn bằng tiếng Trung.

2. Nên chụp hình các trạm xe buýt hay trạm xe điện ngầm (nếu có) gần nơi ở để sau khi lang thang mỏi chân, muốn quay về có thể xem lại hình đã chụp để biết số hiệu xe buýt.

3. Đi các phố mua sắm, cần mang theo một máy tính bỏ túi nhỏ để có thể tha hồ trả giá.

4. Nên tải về và in ra trước bản đồ của khu vực/thành phố mà bạn đi để thuận tiện và chủ động hơn khi bạn tách đoàn. Tải về tại địa chỉ này: http://www.chinatouristmaps.com/travel.html

5. Chỉ nên mang theo RMB (Nhân dân tệ), không nên cầm theo USD hay các loại ngoại tệ khác vì việc đổi tiền khá phiền phức.

Nếu du lịch tự túc và đi lần đầu tiên, bạn nên xác định lộ trình cụ thể, sau đó tham khảo trên các trang web, diễn đàn về phượt như Didau...để lên kế hoạch chi tiết cho chuyến đi của mình, đồng thời thu thập kinh nghiệm từ các phượt thủ. Tự túc với chi phí vừa phải cũng sẽ là một kinh nghiệm lý thú cho những ai thích tự do và khám phá trong chuyến đi của mình.

1. Có rất nhiều hãng hàng không giá rẻ để đến Trung Quốc như: China Airlines, AirAsia, China Southern Airlines. Đối với China Southern Airlines, dù là hãng hàng không giá rẻ nhưng có phong cách phục vụ rất tốt.

2. Book phòng khách sạn của trang web www.chinahotels.org rất uy tín, giá phòng rẻ hơn các nơi khác và không cần trả tiền trước, chỉ thanh toán khi đến khách sạn. Hay trang www.booking.com cũng khá tốt.

- Đối với Bắc Kinh (Beijing),nên chọn khách sạn tại khu Vương Phủ Tỉnh (Wangfujing) để thuận tiện đi chơi và mua sắm, giá phòng từ 25 USD đến 40 USD cho phòng 2 người, loại khách sạn bình dân tại khu Vương Phủ Tỉnh. 

Các khách sạn này nằm sát bên một số trạm tàu điện ngầm (subway), như Dong Dan và Wangfujing, Từ đây bạn sẽ tham quan khắp thành phố Bắc Kinh với giá chỉ 2 tệ cho một nơi đến. Đặc biệt ở đây có tàu hỏa chạy tuyến Bắc Kinh - Thượng Hải rất tiện, tàu khởi hành lúc 20 giờ 30 tối và đến Thượng Hải lúc 10 giờ sáng hôm sau.

- Đối với Thượng Hải (Shanghai), nên chọn khách sạn ở bờ tây Thượng Hải trong các khu tô giới xưa, giá cả lại rẻ gần các trung tâm mua sắm như: Miếu Thành Hoàng, phố đi bộ Nam Kinh…Ở đây cũng có các trạm tàu điện ngầm đến Hàng Châu và Tô Châu với thời gian 30 phút.

3. Ở những thành phố lớn như Bắc Kinh, Thượng Hải thì phương tiện đi lại công cộng (xe buýt, xe điện ngầm) khá phổ biến. Nếu có thời gian để dùng các loại phương tiện này, bạn nên vào trang web www.beijingchina.net.cn   hoặc http://www.travelchinaguide.com/city...transportation trước để có thông tin về tuyến đường, lịch chạy, mã số và giá vé của các phương tiện này. 

Nếu bạn không có nhiều thời gian và quyết định đi lại bằng taxi, trên taxi luôn có số điện thoại của tổng đài hỗ trợ khách du lịch. Bạn chỉ cần gọi đến tổng đài này để nói địa điểm bạn cần đến bằng tiếng Anh, tổng đài viên sẽ phiên dịch lại tiếng Trung cho tài xế.

4. Thời gian tháng 9, tháng 10 là mùa đẹp nhất để du lịch đến Trung Quốc.

----------


## hangnt

*Hành trình được thực hiện qua cửa khẩu Lào Cai – Hekou (Trung Quốc)*

Nói tới đi Trung Quốc bằng đường bộ ai cũng hết sức lo lắng vì tình trạng buôn người qua biên giới diễn ra rất nghiêm trọng. Tuy nhiên bạn chỉ cần cẩn thận và tìm hiểu thông tin chi tiết nhất có thể là ổn. Bài viết sau đây hướng dẫn kinh nghiệm du lịch Trung Quốc bằng đường bộ, con đường này tuy dài nhưng rất tiết kiệm cho bạn nào muốn đi nhiều điểm ở Trung Quốc

*Làm visa Trung Quốc*

Làm visa Trung Quốc dạo này càng ngày càng khó khăn đặc biệt là những bạn ở miền nam làm càng khó. Giá Visa làm ở Hà Nội (dành cho người có hộ khẩu các tỉnh phía Bắc) là 65$. Đối với các bạn ở miền Nam nên qua công ty dịch vụ làm, nếu bạn có hợp đồng lao động thì giá 75$, không có hợp đồng lao động tại Vn thì giá 86$. Thời hạn visa là 15 ngày, thời gian hiệu lực trong vòng 3 tháng.

*Đổi tiền nhân dân tệ ở đâu*

Hà Nội: Đường đổi tiền nổi tiếng nhất Hà Nội là đường Hà Trung. Tỷ giá mua khi mình đổi cỡ 8 triệu là 3480 ngày 14/09/2014.

Sài Gòn: Đổi ở các tiệm vàng bên hông chợ bến thành.

*Phương tiện đi từ Hà Nội – Lào Cai*

Cách an toàn nhất đi Lào Cai là tàu lửa. Để mua vé tàu bạn tới trực tiếp ở ga B đường Trần Quý Cáp.
Giá vé rẻ nhất là đi giường cứng ốp gỗ khoang 6 tầng 3, giá 370k nếu mua trực tiếp tại ga, nếu mua ở các agency du lịch khu phố cổ, họ có thể bán 550k trở lên.

Tẩng 3 gầm rất thấp, ngồi dậy không được. Tâng1 nằm thoải mái nhất giá mắc hơn tầng 3 khoảng 80k.

Nếu mua vé ở ga thì bạn phải chịu khó đợi chờ tới lượt mua mất khoảng 30 tới 1 tiếng.

Bạn nên đi chuyến 9:15pm. Tàu đến Lào Cai khoảng 7am. Dạo này khúc đường sắt Lào Cai đang sửa chữa nên đi hơi chậm.

Đi xe giường nằm tuyến Hn – Lào Cai giao động từ 180k -200k. Bạn có thể đi xe Camel hoặc Hưng Thành.  Xe chạy lúc 7pm, đến Lào Cai lúc 2am.

*Phương tiện đi từ Lào Cai tới cửa khẩu*

Từ bến tàu tới cửa khẩu khoảng 2km, đi taxi hết 40k. Tới cửa khẩu bạn phải làm thủ tục kiểm tra sức khỏe. Lúc này sẽ có một số cò tới nói giúp bạn làm trong vòng 5 phút sẽ có, giá làm là 92k, cộng thêm công của cò là 100k. Tổng cộng họ lấy 200k. Trạm kiểm dịch rất gần chỉ mất 3 phút đi làm, không phải chích ngừa hay tiêm hủng kinh khủng như các cò nói. Bạn nên tự làm hết để tiết kiệm.

Làm thủ tục cửa khẩu Lào Cai và Hekou (Hà Khẩu) Trung Quốc

Bên cửa khẩu Việt Nam làm vô cùng đơn giản, có 2 line xếp hàng, line 1 là dành cho những người đi bằng giấy thông hành, line 2 dành cho những người có passport.

Sau khi xuất cảnh khỏi Việt Nam, bạn nhập cảnh Trung Quốc. Hải quan Trung Quốc rất tốt bụng và lịch sự, chỉ có điều không biết nói tiếng Anh hay tiếng Việt. Bạn phải đi qua 3 cửa, cửa một kiểm tra giấy kiểm dịch dức khỏe, cổng 2 là máy quét passport tự động, máy này sẽ dịch ngôn ngữ theo quốc tịch của quốc gia passport. Ở các nước Đông Nam Á khác kể cả Singapore bạn phải tự điền tay số passport, họ tên,mục đích chuyến đi…

Tuy nhiên với máy quét này bạn chỉ cần nhập mã visa vào máy và tick vào mục đich chuyến đi, sau đó nhấn nút print là xong. Đưa tất cả giấy này tới cửa 3, họ quét camera nhận diện và kiểm tra giấy tờ một lần nữa là xong.

Lưu ý: Trong quá trình đi từ nhà ga hay kể cả qua cửa khẩu Trung Quốc đi đến bến xe bus cũng nên đi bằng taxi cho an toàn.

Đối với cửa khẩu đi đến Nanning thì vô cùng đơn giản vì đường này nhiều du khách và người Việt Nam đi qua. Tuqd Hà Nội bạn có thể mua vé đi thẳng Nanning hay Quảng Châu ở các travel agency quanh phố cổ.

----------

